# Warseer bitching on about GW finances...YET AGAIN



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I found this on Warseer and started to wonder....



_________________________________________________

While looking back over several years of financial statements and press announcements, trying to glean some additional insight, it struck me that many of the statements made by the Chairman and CEO were sometimes funny but often ironic, sad and confused when viewed over the course of many years. I wanted to try and pull some of these out and add some comments. I tried to put a reference for each statement but some of them were left out. 

*Return to growth*
Statement: …sales in September, October and November reinforce our confidence that the business is returning to growth. (November 2006 Interim report)
Statement: We believe that it is only a matter of time and hard work before we re-establish our historic linear growth rate. (June 2007 Full year report)
Statement: …our energies are now focused upon returning the business to profitable growth. We believe that the sales declines of the last three years have been arrested and that the business has stabilised. (June 2008 Full year report)
Statement: So a pleasing set of results. But the real story this year is that we have been preparing ourselves for growth. (June 2009 Full year report)
Statement: The principal risks and uncertainties for the balance of the year lie in the ability of the sales businesses to establish and maintain sales growth… (June 2010 Full year report) 

_And we are still waiting…_


*Focused on growing sales*
Statement: …sales delivery remains an area of key focus. (November 2007 Interim report)
Statement: Although sales have declined in the first half of the year in constant currency terms… (November 2009 Interim report)
Statement: …our principal focus remains restoring real sales growth. (June 2010 Full year report)
Statement: Sales fell by 4%... (Nov 2010 Interim report) 

_A lot of focus but not much growth in sales._



*Continental Europe*
Statement: Management's response to the decline in sales since 2005 has led to changes in the management teams in all but one of our Continental European territories… appointed our most experienced senior manager as head of sales for Continental Europe in order to increase the focus on profitable growth. (June 2007 Full year report)
Statement: We still have work to do in Continental Europe to re-establish sales growth. However, we believe that the right managerial and operational steps are being taken. (November 2007 Interim report)
Statement: As you will see we have not had such great success in Continental Europe. I expect to be extolling their virtues next year. Or else. (June 2008 Full year report)
Statement: The work needed to establish growth in all channels in all territories goes on with some significant progress being made in this half-year where, with the exception of Continental Europe. (November 2008 Interim report)
Statement: Northern Europe and North America both showed growth in the year, while Continental Europe continued to decline, although at a slower rate than in previous years. (June 2010 Full year report)
Statement: Continental Europe made similar staff reductions in retail a year ago and that territory is in growth in the first half. (Nov 2010 Interim report) 

_Finally… only took 5 years. Must have been those management changes 3 years ago, back in 2007 – yeah, that’s it!_



*Restoring growth through Warhammer*
Statement: In 2010/11 our focus will be the issue of restoring LFL growth in our Hobby centres.
Statement: The third global project has been the relaunch of Warhammer this summer. We relaunched Warhammer 40,000 in 2008/09 and this created a great amount of excitement, gaming activity and purchasing. After four years of development, we expect the Warhammer relaunch to create similar levels of excitement and purchasing activity in the coming year.
Statement: Sales fell by 4%... 

_A great amount of excitement, gaming activity and purchasing for the new version of Warhammer… eh, not so much._



*Emphasis on opening new stores*
Statement: Our emphasis has been to focus on the development of our own Hobby stores and on investing in recruitment and also in structured training at all levels of management and staff. We are strengthening all direct channels to market. (Nov 2005 Interim report)
Statement: Our strategy to underpin this growth remains the same: we will continue to open new stores. (Nov 2006 Interim report)
Statement: Investment has been focused on two key drivers of performance, opening more Hobby centres… (June 2009 Full year report)
Statement: We make things. We are a manufacturer. Not a retailer. (June 2010 Full year report) 











*Customer retention or lack thereof*
Statement: There are no silver bullets for growing sales at Games Workshop. It requires a consistent focus on the basics of recruiting new hobbyists through our Hobby centres and using our games to teach them how to buy, build, paint and collect ever larger armies of miniatures. 

_There is only one other industry, business, group, etc. that I know of that spends so much energy on finding new clients and so little focus on retaining them – and that would be caretakers – but that’s only because they literally can’t sell anything else to their customers_.



*Employer loyalty?*
Statement: The return to growth has also been assisted by the US business, and a lot of credit must go to the head of that business - Ernie Baker. He has been working tirelessly for many, many months to re-instil the simple disciplines we need and recruit the right kind of people for our future, and all the while displaying and championing the attitudes and behaviours we ask of all our staff. (Full year report 2008)
Statement: We have also asked Ernie Baker, head of our US business, to take responsibility for our Canadian business as well, ensuring that we have a co-ordinated strategy across the Americas. (Full year report 2008) 
Interesting that the individual that returned them to growth was sacked about 1.5 years later. My, how things change…


*Bad economy is no excuse*
Statement: We said at the last half year announcement that as a niche business we do not usually suffer, or benefit from, macro-economic factors. (Interim 2009)
Statement: We are not significantly affected by economic factors, as recent results show. (Full year 2010) 

_I wonder why when sales goes down GW defenders blame it on the overall economy? They must not think that GW’s management knows what they are talking about!_


*A pathetic excuse to raise prices*
Statement: Amongst the product delivery risks are those relating to input prices. The cost of raw materials, such as metal and plastic, represents no more than 4% of our sales and therefore we do not believe that the price volatility of these inputs represents a significant threat to our long-term profitability. (Full year 2007 report)
Statement: The cost of raw materials, such as metal and plastic, represents no more than 5% of our sales and therefore we do not believe that the price volatility of these inputs represents a significant threat to our long-term profitability… However, the recent increases in the price of both metal and plastic have been significant, and we will take action to protect our gross margins. (Full Year 2008)
Statement: Among many other concerns the world has been struggling with the rising cost of energy, transport, and materials... Today we are contacting all of our Trade customers globally to announce that due to these rising costs, we too will be raising some of our prices. We do not do this lightly. We fully understand that the timing of the price rise directly conflicts with our annual July price review and for that we deeply apologize. I hope that you understand that this price rise is not something Games Workshop Global desires to do, *it is something we have to do*. (Sept 2008) (emphasis mine) 

_So we have statements here that say costs for raw materials represent no more than 5% of sales and that price volatility does not represent any long term threat but then a month or 2 later they raise prices on metal miniatures 25% because of the price of raw materials. Note – their gross margin increased. Worse, when the prices later dropped there was no corresponding drop in price._



*Outsourcing fail*
Statement: We implemented a new factory layout in Nottingham which will help deliver gross margin improvements as volumes increase. We have improved our resin manufacturing processes in Nottingham and implemented a new resin cell in Shanghai to manage the significantly higher levels of sales growth we have been experiencing from Forge World. (Full Year 2009 report)
Statement: The decision was taken in the first half to close the Shanghai facility as the global cost benefits no longer justify its continuance. The paint and resin manufacturing operations have been consolidated in our Nottingham factory thereby achieving greater operational efficiencies. (Nov 2010 Interim report) 

_Wow! I got to give credit on this one… kudos for actually recognizing that in many cases you don’t save that much money by outsourcing/offshoring. Unfortunately, it took them a couple of years to figure it out._



*The buck stops with...?*
Statement: The main source of risk to this business remains management error. This is one of the reasons why management recruitment, development and succession planning are so important, and this is why we will continue to invest in our internal Academy which is our 'people development' function. (Full year 2008 report)
Statement: As we have stated in previous years, we believe that the key risks which face Games Workshop are not external but internal... Performance shortfalls in the past have been down to the quality of management and decision making. (Full year report 2010)
Statement: Sales were down largely as a result of shortfalls in Northern Europe and North American retail following staffing changes in Games Workshop Hobby centres to reduce overheads. 

_Well whose fault is the staffing changes?_



*GW & Quality*
Statement: In addition, we can, and do, defend our intellectual property rigorously against imitators, thus ensuring that our worlds are synonymous with quality. 

_How about producing quality products to ensure that your “worlds” are synonymous with quality. About half of the sets I have gotten from GW in the last 12 months have been miscasts – where one half of the miniature is offset from the other half. Or what about the holes that are common in the marine backpacks? What about poorly fitting models that you have to use “Greenstuff”on to fill huge gaps?_


*CoD GW *
Statement: We are also clear that we will only make fantasy miniatures, not historical ones. Fantasy miniatures from our own Warhammer and Warhammer 40,000 worlds allow us unlimited scope for product innovation.
Statement: Our continual investment in product quality, using our defendable intellectual property, provides us with a considerable barrier to entry for potential competitors: it is B]our Fortress Wall[/b]. While our 382 Hobby centres which show customers how to collect, paint and play with our miniatures and games provide another barrier to entry: *our Fortress Moat*. We have been building our Fortress Wall and Moat for many years and the competitive advantage they provide gives us confidence in our ability to grow profitably in the future. (emphasis mine) 

_Sounds a bit paranoid to me! GW has steered away from historical because it would mean they have to compete. It’s like they’re holed up in a CoD ruin with the windows boarded up and the only weapons they have is lawsuits and retail stores (except wait remember - they’re not retailers – they’re manufacturers) So dang – they only have lawsuits – sorry CHS!_


_________________________________________________



Do people take interest in this kind of shit?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently. Not the intelligent ones though. They have lives to live.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It's funny that some people will stoop to such a level to scrutinise others.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Aye, that's what I thought. It's probably an interesting read but my rational side started to question the mentality of the person that spent however many hours it took to read through all the statements. 

About 2 paragraphs in it made me wonder... do video game enthusiasts stoop to such levels or is our hobby unique and blessed with an extreme fanbase? I can't think of any other industry like it.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

In that thread, someone who doesn't understand economics (or the purpose of financial reports, _or_ the job of a CEO) talks about it anyway.

Oh, Internet, never change.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Aye, that's what I thought. It's probably an interesting read but my rational side started to question the mentality of the person that spent however many hours it took to read through all the statements.
> 
> About 2 paragraphs in it made me wonder... do video game enthusiasts stoop to such levels or is our hobby unique and blessed with an extreme fanbase? I can't think of any other industry like it.


As I understand it, video game companies have the oposite kind of fans - the ones who praise them to the heavens and will not suffer a bad word to be said about Blizzard/Bethesda/Bioware etc...

Hang on, why do the companies with the most rabbid fans all start with 'B'?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

And this is why Aaron Dembski-Bowden calls it War_sneer_


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I read about 10 lines and skipped ahead. GW do they make my little plastic men? Yeppers! That is all I give a shit about.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Azezel said:


> As I understand it, video game companies have the oposite kind of fans - the ones who praise them to the heavens and will not suffer a bad word to be said about Blizzard/Bethesda/Bioware etc...
> 
> Hang on, why do the companies with the most rabbid fans all start with 'B'?


Shhh!

Don't say anything, GW being called Bames Borkshop would be bloody stupid:shok:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got a warning for calling the Storm Raven a shit brick lol

anyway, back on topic...


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Azezel said:


> As I understand it, video game companies have the oposite kind of fans - the ones who praise them to the heavens and will not suffer a bad word to be said about Blizzard/Bethesda/Bioware etc...
> 
> Hang on, why do the companies with the most rabbid fans all start with 'B'?


Hey wait a minute, let me see if I can figure this out. Companies that produce great products and give massive support to their fans are...loved by the fans?

However companies that don't update your codex for 10 years are....disliked?

I don't know if I can tolerate this kind of talk....


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I read about 10 lines and skipped ahead. GW do they make my little plastic men? Yeppers! That is all I give a shit about.


Wait, you got through some of it, skipped ahead, and then continued to read?

Fucking hell, I had to have someone carry my near-dead body beyond the first bit and then I could not for the life of me read a line more.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

There always has to be that one idiot everywhere or whiner in this case warseer is that one guy.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

.Kevin. said:


> There always has to be that one idiot everywhere or whiner in this case warseer is that one guy.


Warseer is actually a rather large 40k forum. Not a good one by any means, but still large.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

I was trying to do a metaphor


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

1) Warseer is about as well organized as a riot in South Central Los Angeles. It is amazing if you can even find stuff over their. Because of that most of their members are confused and disorientated.

2) They like to bitch and complain more than any other group of people ever assembled. Especially about completely pointless things, they love that over there.

3) They have too much time on their hands and sit around and worry about stuff like that. (No, I didn't read past the first paragraph, holds no interest with me.) 

4) It's warseer, what did you expect from a bunch or retarded monkeys? Actually that isn't fair to say that, those poor monkeys do not deserve to be likened to those at warseer.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> 4) It's warseer, what did you expect from a bunch or retarded monkeys? Actually that isn't fair to say that, those poor monkeys do not deserve to be likened to those at warseer.


:goodpost: 

Poor little monkeys... 

Those guys have way to much time on their hands, but what else would you think of the people over there? Surely they can not have any such thing as a "real life"?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> 2) They like to bitch and complain more than any other group of people ever assembled. Especially about completely pointless things, they love that over there.


I don't know about this, I mean dakka dakka is always bitching and complaining about pointless things.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I didnt read the whole thing as i got the general gist from a few statements but this one was my favorite

"GW & Quality
Statement: In addition, we can, and do, defend our intellectual property rigorously against imitators, thus ensuring that our worlds are synonymous with quality.

*How about producing quality products to ensure that your “worlds” are synonymous with quality. About half of the sets I have gotten from GW in the last 12 months have been miscasts – where one half of the miniature is offset from the other half. Or what about the holes that are common in the marine backpacks? What about poorly fitting models that you have to use “Greenstuff”on to fill huge gaps?*"

this is just bollocks, Im in pretty good position to say that GW's sets are in my opinion the best quality they have ever been and the number of miscast,broken and holed is absolutely minimal, and if they were GW have a no quibble replacement service.The only way 50% of his model could have been this bad was if he bought two models and one was miscast or hes been buying fake's from russia and china.
I wont comment about Warseer other than to say they are not that different to us here apart from the MODs are less tolerant,we have some very lengthy anti GW threads sometimes too, difference is we can generally reply to a thread with words like "stop talking bollocks you cunt" or "i agree GW have shafted our bumholes with those prices" or "i like nipples".I think our site's happy go lucky free to speak your mind attitude and our quality threads are winning more visitors from other forums,the worlds going to shit outside our windows, you dont need a MOD on games forums wielding the banhammer at the drop of a hat, you want to rant or rave about your hobby and sometimes that might mean offending someone, well knowone has the right to not be offend,if your offended forgive me......
jesus this codine's strong stuff


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Warseer is actually a rather large 40k forum. Not a good one by any means, but still large.


You forget though, with the combined brainpower at warseer, it combines to just one idiot....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I wont comment about Warseer other than to say they are not that different


Objection.



> to us here apart from the MODs are less tolerant,we have some very lengthy anti GW threads sometimes too, difference is we can generally reply to a thread with words like "stop talking bollocks you cunt" or "i agree GW have shafted our bumholes with those prices" or "i like nipples".


Less tolerant? That's putting it mildly. You're not allowed to disagree with anything they or other established members say, and you'll earn a ban if you can actually back up your objection with fact. And christ, have a difference of opinion, whoa boy...

Not to mention right a 700 word epic post, but finish it with "that line of thinking is retarded", and it'll be entirely deleted.



> I think our site's happy go lucky free to speak your mind attitude and our quality threads are winning more visitors from other forums,the worlds going to shit outside our windows, you dont need a MOD on games forums wielding the banhammer at the drop of a hat, you want to rant or rave about your hobby and sometimes that might mean offending someone, well knowone has the right to not be offend,if your offended forgive me......


Wounded Heart, butt hurt apologists annoy the shit out of me. If you're offended, I'm sorry, truly. But only for the fact that god didn't give you a backbone.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Objection.
> 
> 
> Less tolerant? That's putting it mildly. You're not allowed to disagree with anything they or other established members say, and you'll earn a ban if you can actually back up your objection with fact. And christ, have a difference of opinion, whoa boy...
> ...


what you quoting me for? i will slap the stink off you bitch :biggrin:

dont get me wrong im not saying they are right in there approach, but its the old "Our house our rules" situtation, im fairly sure your posts were correct and factual and well written, but they wont allow your usual "Heresy-esc" posting style if you get my meaning, lets say you dont suffer fools or take prisoners do you?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

About the video-game vs. Tabletop fanbases thing, it's a pretty simple conclusion that video games usually have a temporary involvement, which will result in feelings of nostalgia. In more committed communities, such as World of Warcraft, you see much more bitching, though they aren't to the level of us wargamers. It makes sense though, they only pay 15$ a month for their hobby. XD


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> I don't know about this, I mean dakka dakka is always bitching and complaining about pointless things.


Pot and Kettle... I've been back here actively for less than a month, and I've already read four currently active threads bitching and complaining about the Chaos Marine Codex. I'm sure if I read harder (or gave that much of a damn) I'd find more pointless complaining threads 

It happens on virtually every forum out there. Some just clamp down on it harder...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

SilverTabby said:


> Pot and Kettle... I've been back here actively for less than a month, and I've already read four currently active threads bitching and complaining about the Chaos Marine Codex. I'm sure if I read harder (or gave that much of a damn) I'd find more pointless complaining threads
> 
> It happens on virtually every forum out there. Some just clamp down on it harder...


I tend to agree with this. 

The thread is about people paying too much attention to GW finances though. Not people bitching about GW. 

That really is a different subject entirely. I'm partial to a good moan and hold nothing against those that do.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They bitch and complain about pointless things though. We're bitching and complaining about useless things (re Chaos Space Marines).


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> Pot and Kettle... I've been back here actively for less than a month, and I've already read four currently active threads bitching and complaining about the Chaos Marine Codex.


Those threads crop up with clockwork regularity, but generally, once the OPs said his bit most other posters will point out that the codex's flaws are exagerated and that others are much worse off. These posters almost always do it politely, and cite examples and rational, objective reasons.

In other words, it's not mere moaning, but an actual discussion, sometimes a debate.

The same threads on warseer tend to be much less rational, and the ones on Dakka are little better than flame wars.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

"i like nipples"


but on a more serious note, 
To me it seems that they desperately want to bitch about GW, so they will take any opportunity to bitch about GW. 

I would not be surprised if at the announcement of the new GK codex, half of them started bitching about how GW should not update grey knights, and they should totally be updating eldar/necrons. 

hell, even /tg/ is more coherent and understanding.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> About 2 paragraphs in it made me wonder... do video game enthusiasts stoop to such levels or is our hobby unique and blessed with an extreme fanbase? I can't think of any other industry like it.


Yes. Yes they do.

Anime fandom is also just as bad.

And bizarely Doctor Who fandom too.

... and fuck me do i belong to all three of those.

Amazing i'm sane sometimes. Dobedopdedo! :shok:



Oh and as for miscasts in GW kits (not FW, which are a different matter. Although I haven't had any real miscasts from them either). I had one Rhino that had a missing bit of front armour, it looked like it just melted. Annoying - but it took me 5 seconds to get it replaced. Took it in to the GW where I bought it, showed it, and they gave me a new one. Fantastic


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Course Video games guys get as bad as we do. I only have to say Halo is overrated as a shooter on IGN and you get practically lynched whilst receiving several death threats.

To date I have never received a death threat playing Warhammer.

Back on topic the fact we can moan and complain about anything and then other posters end up moaning and complaining at the OP and soon enough someone (like me) steps in and sets off a flame war.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> To date I have never received a death threat playing Warhammer.


If you ever play Warhammer or 40k again I will pull out your spine through you eye socket!

There you go, sorted:friends:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> If you ever play Warhammer or 40k again I will pull out your spine through you eye socket!
> 
> There you go, sorted:friends:


WHY?!?!?!?!?!

It was beautiful whilst it lasted.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

IanC said:


> And bizarely Doctor Who fandom too.


indeed, a very strange lot, 
most of them seem further to the left then a cow missing both of it's left legs, 
I once managed to be called a left wing idiot and a right wing scum bag from the same comment in one "who" forum :shok:


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

And that's why I call it Arseer 

By the by BitsandKits I agree that there are generally some moany threads on Heresy but in my experience, the worst of us are better than the best on Arseer. They take the borderline psychopath fanboy paradigm to levels undreamed of. It's almost art


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Going back to the quote from the first post -
"Or what about the holes that are common in the marine backpacks? "

Am I the only one that has no idea what this guy is on about? Because one of the holes is, well, needed to glue the backpack on, and the other hole is just a remnant of the way they are made.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I know the holes he is on about, and the problem got fixed about 5 years ago :wink:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Like hell it did ... I just bought some RAS guys and they had to send me out some new back packs. The hole that he is talking about is on the backpacks, the holes go all the way through. I have covered up most with a purity seal or something else.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Like hell it did ... I just bought some RAS guys and they had to send me out some new back packs. The hole that he is talking about is on the backpacks, the holes go all the way through. I have covered up most with a purity seal or something else.


whats RAS ?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Regular Assault Squad


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I suppose I am just lucky I own about 9000 points of 40k added up give or take and I have yet to every get a miscast or a bad cast .
I have also ordered a large number of Chaos kits from FW and again yet to have a miscast.

The only whining threads I get annoyed about are the CSM codex threads only because I swear there where three threads about the CSM codex on the same page at one point. 
I dislike the CSM codex but I dislike the whining chaos players more.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

kinda have to agree, i see literally thousands of parts every week, and mis cast parts simply never come my way in plastic and metal, FW stuff has gone from strength to strength too,the difference in quality from 5 years ago is massive, rarely get a bad bit, i get the odd break, but air bubbles and slipped molds are very very rare now compared to when i purchased the first of my collection.
Its clear that the guy who wrote the original stuff in post one just wanted to grind an axe, but hes not offering a educated or balanced view, and in reality the best placed person to talk about GW's finacial situation are the guys looking at the books and sitting on the board not some internet finace "guru" with an axe to grind.

If you want to look for faults with GW you will find them, some of them they would admit to, some of them will be pure opinion, Sometimes it scares me how much time and effort i/we/some people spend in picking fault with GW, hell i was guilty the other day of trolling these boards about how poor DOW2 is, i couldnt honestly care less if they release 20 expansions, because i will use my right to not buy them, but bitching about it on line wont solve how relic will programme the games.


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

i think they've just run out of things to complain about, so they're just looking for crap that no one except GW itself would give a damn about, i deal with assholes everyday who don't know what the fuck they're on about and those fucktards on warseer make me sick to my stomach


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

As of yet i have not had a miscast part in plastic.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

What exactly am I reading?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it is time to take a step back however and point out that not all of the Warseer members are like this, not all troll the boards just to find someone to smack down and such. There are some very good people there just like any other forum. The problem is that the ones who are known for it also happen to be both the loudest and most prolific of them and some of them are the mods themselves. People tend to follow the reactions of mods when on a forum and when you have mods that are very quick to criticize, ban, etc, then you get the same sort of people attracted to the site. But again, not all of the Warseer-ites fit the brush being liberally applied here folks.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> As of yet i have not had a miscast part in plastic.


Breaking news is it? Is that why you necroe'd a 3 month old thread.

Not trying to back seat mod here, but you know... Has to be said :angel:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Has to be said? No, not at all.

Now reported on the other hand, that would have been a better move rather than your little attempt at trolling. But you couldn't be assed to do that one, just troll and be a prick.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

The time you invest in any forum is really what you make it and every site has it's fair share of good, bad and indifferent members. I am by no means perfect but I much prefer to be helpful and positive whilst online. 

The problem with the anonymity of the web is that folk feel they can ditch all social graces and behave like total morons behind the safety of their remote connections when in fact they just make themselves look like cunts.

I am all for having a moan if you feel genuinely aggrieved about something but I fail to see the attraction of behaving like that all the time...can anyone be that bitter?

As to all the negative GW threads, again every site is going to get them and I am as guilty as the next gamer/modeler for chucking in my two peneth worth but at the end of the day they really serve no purpose. 

Every GW staffer I have ever spoken to vehemently avoid ALL the forums like they are going to catch the pox or something which is a bit of a shame really.

The reason I fully defected from Dakka was because of all the bullshit threads...it just became too tedious! Over the past few months I have begun to enjoy my hobby related forum time again. I love sharing my idea's and seeing what inspired stuff you guys come up with. This is OUR hobby, we make it what it is...GW is just one of the enablers we use to help make it a reality.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Let us not go to warseer. It is a silly place.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

TEN WAS THE BEST DOCTOR. ELEVEN IS HORRIBLE.

/troll

It's Warseer, nothing to see here...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

All this shit is, is really just common sense for anyone who has been in the hobby. It doesn't take that much. But yeah, this guy pondered on this way too much. Its like he couldn't grasp the concept so he wanted to write out in front of everyone.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

turel2 said:


> I just got a warning for calling the Storm Raven a shit brick lol.


Dude that just made my day:laugh:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

C'mon everybody,even a five-year-old knows that when you play in the (war)sewer, you are going to run into more than a few turds.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

To be fair I enjoy warseer but then I could never really be that arsed to join and just look through the project logs for painting inspiration.
There is quite a large pool of talented artists on there and if like me you just look at the pictures and ignore the rest of the stuff it's quite tollerable.
Banning people for disagreeing seems a bit stupid and I much prefer the relaxed atmosphere on Heresy I don't think I've been pulled up for anything on here.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Regarding GW's mini quality and miscasts, that guy would have a conniption at some of the shit that Tamiya and AMT ERTL pass off as 'kits', and you don't get complimentary replacements for badly miscast pieces, either!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> About 2 paragraphs in it made me wonder... do video game enthusiasts stoop to such levels or is our hobby unique and blessed with an extreme fanbase? I can't think of any other industry like it.


Aye mate, there's dickheads everywhere...


----------

